# What are you reading ?



## Midori (Jul 28, 2007)

OK so I have just returned from Barnes & Noble with $300 worth of books and as I sat down to survey my excessive additions to my library ... I started wondering ... What is everyone else reading? 

Care to share?

&#9834;midori


----------



## Silversnake418 (Jul 28, 2007)

Harry Potter and the dealthy hallows...
I was gonna read it right now but dang it dims and facebook distracted me!


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 28, 2007)

Rereading Bradbury's _The Martian Chronicles_. Love the book, but I haven't read it in about 6 years. Figured it was time for a bit of revisiting.


----------



## QtPatooti (Jul 28, 2007)

I just finished reading Dean Koontz 'The Husband' - I wasnt sure how I would like it, but it kept me hooked. Thumbs up!


----------



## Silversnake418 (Jul 28, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Rereading Bradbury's _The Martian Chronicles_. Love the book, but I haven't read it in about 6 years. Figured it was time for a bit of revisiting.



That sounds interesting (judging by the title) what's it about Jack?


----------



## Pink (Jul 28, 2007)

Just finished off Harry Potter and the deathly hallows last weekend.
Am starting His Favorite Wife (a book about polygamy) in the next day or so. 
I am usually reading something new or re-reading a favorite.


----------



## mejix (Jul 28, 2007)

i am about 5 pages away from finishing *highway 61 revisited *by mark polizzotti and then moving on to *ramones* by nicholas rombes. both of these are part of a series of short books -about 150 pages- dedicated to the making of a particular album called 33 1/3. real cool. after that it will be either *please kill me: the uncensored oral history of punk *by legs mcneil or *new art city* by jed perl




*


----------



## Chuggernut (Jul 28, 2007)

The Passion Of Ayn Rand's Critics by James Valliant, a critique of the biographies by Nathaniel Branden & ex-wife Barbara Branden. Interesting because of it's inclusion of numerous personal writings of Rand.


----------



## ataraxia (Jul 28, 2007)

Black Holes and Time Warps: Einstein's Outrageous Legacy by Kip Thorne. Before that it was The Metal Monster by Abraham Merritt - not recommended as it was a bit boring.

I'm at a SF convention this weekend, so I'm getting a lot of new reading-list ideas.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 29, 2007)

Currently rereading _The Walking Drum _by Louis L'Amour. Might be the last time I read it. Used to be one of my favorites, but this time parts of it are irritating me.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 29, 2007)

Just finished The Deathly Hollows....not sure what to read next...:doh:


----------



## BBWSamanthaparker (Jul 29, 2007)

I have just finished reading Martina Cole Close, I love her stuff as it's very true to the East end of London (i used to live there and now live close to it) its very realistic and I personaly love biographies and stories that resemble real life.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 29, 2007)

_Two Years Before the Mast_ -- Richard Henry Dana (1840)

I ran across a mention of it in a discussion of travel books.
It's a first-person account of a Harvard scholar who left school due to illness and took up as a crewman on a sailing ship. This was the first nautical journal told from the point of view of a seaman rather than an officer or passenger.

It's available at Project Gutenberg.

-Rusty


----------



## tinkerbell (Jul 29, 2007)

I just bought two books today - just something fun to read while laying in the sun (though I was unhappy that the sun disappeared on me after about 45 mins today!)

Everyone Worth Knowing by Lauren Weisberger, its pretty good, I'm just about done with it. 

The other one is Little Earthquakes by Jennifer Weiner. I've never read anything by her, so I hope its good


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 29, 2007)

Im trying to read the last Harry Potter, but with the sirius (haha) lack of Sirius... Im just not getting into it.


----------



## Midori (Jul 30, 2007)

GREATTTTT I already have a new list to go back to B&N now ~laughs~

Of the books I bought ... I am diving into the newest Laurell K. Hamiliton book ... this is about her last chance with me though. She started out the Anita Blake series with some interesting characters but she has gone on a rather long slide into one graphic or explicit sex scene after another with her characters becoming an afterthought almost ... so one more chance and then, I think I'm done. ~laughs~

Thanks ya'll for the ideas!

&#9834;


----------



## pudgy (Jul 30, 2007)

A marvelous book on religion (of all things) called "Orthodoxy" by G.K. Chesteron, written in 1908. It's so poetic and even if you aren't a fan of Jesus, I still think most people would get a kick out of his way of thinking.

"The poet only asks to get his head into the heavens. It is the logician who seeks to get the heavens into his head. And it is his head that splits."


----------



## Venus Leveaux (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm on the second chapter of Liseys Story by Stephen king


----------



## Christina416 (Jul 30, 2007)

Midori said:


> OK so I have just returned from Barnes & Noble with $300 worth of books and as I sat down to survey my excessive additions to my library ... I started wondering ... What is everyone else reading?
> 
> Care to share?
> 
> &#9834;midori


Right now Im reading Sins of the Night from Sherrilyn Kenyon. Im pretty sure it is her 7th book from The Dark Hunter Series. The books are kinda like Greek Gods meets Vampire romance novels lol Pretty entertaining to say the least  I also like the fact that most of her women characters seem to be BBW and she refers to them as real women


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm almost done with rereading the first Harry Potter book. After reading the last book, I decided to restart the series. Next on my list is to reread the Janet Evanovich _Stephanie Plum_ series. I read about 2 books a week (if they're under 400pages a piece)


----------



## diggers1917 (Jul 30, 2007)

Venus Leveaux said:


> I'm on the second chapter of Liseys Story by Stephen king



Pardon me for butting in, but is that a story about someone he knew and later based 'Carrie' on? Or Am I completely, utterly, embarasingly wrong? The name seems familiar in relation to King.

As for me, I'm currently reading the last _Harry Potter_ to my family and will probably start _'48_ by James Herbert shortly (though what I really want to find a good copy of is _Paradise Lost_ by Milton. I really want to read it).


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jul 31, 2007)

Currently reading Godel, Escher, Bach by Douglas R. Hofstadter. It's the most bizzarely, miraculously brilliant book I feel like I've ever read. I have no idea how a person can be this smart and still write _well._


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 31, 2007)

I just bought my copy of _To Be The Man_ by Ric Flair. WOOOOO!


----------



## ataraxia (Jul 31, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Currently reading Godel, Escher, Bach by Douglas R. Hofstadter. It's the most bizzarely, miraculously brilliant book I feel like I've ever read. I have no idea how a person can be this smart and still write _well._



This is the best non-fiction book I have ever read in my life. Period.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 31, 2007)

Just finished Harry Potter, book 7, last week, and am now on to the Demon Wars by R.A. Salvatore.

Top Five Authors in no particular order...
-Raymond E. Feist
-Martha Wells
-Stephen R. Donaldson
-R.A. Salvatore
-Robert E. Howard


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jul 31, 2007)

ataraxia said:


> This is the best non-fiction book I have ever read in my life. Period.



I swear, sometimes I set the book down and just shake my head, grinning like an idiot.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 31, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> I swear, sometimes I set the book down and just shake my head, grinning like an idiot.



Been there, done that!


----------



## maxoutfa (Aug 1, 2007)

Just finished Pandora Star by Peter Hamilton - sci fi with dective thriller thrown in - very large scope and handled supremely well. 

Before that it was Hannibal Rising - a quick and good read.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm currently re-reading Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire. I've decided I have to reread the entire series before I'm allowed to read the Deathly Hallows... I started on friday, I think halfway through book 4 is pretty good, all things considered.

=Divals


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 1, 2007)

Currently reading Gravity's Rainbow by Thomas Pynchon.


----------



## DjGreedyG (Aug 1, 2007)

The Record Men by Rich Cohen.

A book about the creation and early days of the Chess record label in Chicago in the late 1940s and early 1950s. 

I enjoy reading books on musical history and biographies of singers and musicians.

Gordy


----------



## None (Aug 2, 2007)

Finished Warren Ellis first prose novel, "Crooked Little Vein" this past Saturday very funny read. The book isn't for the squimish or those who don't enjoy hard-boiled characters.


----------



## Lady at Large (Aug 2, 2007)

Midori said:


> GREATTTTT
> 
> Of the books I bought ... I am diving into the newest Laurell K. Hamiliton book ... this is about her last chance with me though. She started out the Anita Blake series with some interesting characters but she has gone on a rather long slide into one graphic or explicit sex scene after another with her characters becoming an afterthought almost ... so one more chance and then, I think I'm done. ~laughs~
> 
> ...



I just finished Deathly Hallows...and am TRYING to read Danse Macabre...I am with you Midori, I am a long time fan of Anita Blake, got into the series straight from Guilty Pleasures, and used to wait impatiently for her to finish the next book. Now though I slogged through Narcissus in Chains and DM isn't looking much better. 

I have heard tales of a plot with Harlequin though, is that the one you are reading??? If so please tell me there is PLOT!


----------



## lemmink (Aug 2, 2007)

Diamond Age, Neal Stephenson.


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a question for you, do you keep all your old books after you've read them? I can't seem to part with them because I keep thinking I'll read them again one day. Of course I rarely ever do because I want to read new books. It seems like such a waste of money to buy books and have them sitting there on the shelves. I wonder if book stores take trade ins?


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 2, 2007)

I nearly always keep my old books... the only ones I don't keep are ones that I'm sure I'll never read again, or ones that I hated... and those I usually sell at my next yard sale.

=Divals


----------



## LisaInNC (Aug 2, 2007)

I am currently reading "Chicken Soup for the Single Soul" again...It always makes me feel better about my status.


----------



## diggers1917 (Aug 2, 2007)

DeniseW said:


> I have a question for you, do you keep all your old books after you've read them? I can't seem to part with them because I keep thinking I'll read them again one day. Of course I rarely ever do because I want to read new books. It seems like such a waste of money to buy books and have them sitting there on the shelves. I wonder if book stores take trade ins?



If I've read I book, I will want to keep it. Its not because I think I'll read them again (although there are a few I've re-read), but more an attatchment formed in the reading; far from seeing shelves full of books as a waste, I look at them and feel a connection. Throwing them away would be throwing away part of me and my thoughts and experiences. For this reason I rarely take out fiction from libraries (much as I love them, nowadays I tend to use them only for dry academic works I'm unlikely to become attatched to and only need to complete an essay or such). I'm slowly becoming burried, but I don't want to part with them!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 2, 2007)

Now that the last book is out, I'm finally reading the Harry Potter books. I read the first two while on vacation and I'm into the third one now.


Dennis


----------



## tinkerbell (Aug 4, 2007)

I always keep my books, and I'll re read them over and over. My coworker thinks I'm weird  lol I've always done that. If I really don't like a book, I wont re read it. I think I have maybe one or 2 books that I've only read once, that I own.

I've finished both of my books, and was starting to re read Everyone Worth Knowing, but then lent that to my co worker, and I am re reading Little Earthquakes. I really like it, just kind of sad and depressing to me. I recommend both books if you are looking for something light and fun to read


----------



## toni (Aug 4, 2007)

I am currently reading "Why Men Marry Bitches" by Sherry Argov

It is a pretty interesting read. 

*sigh* I have a fetish for relationship books. Still can't seem to get good at them, though. lol


----------



## gwydion (Aug 4, 2007)

(on Godel, Escher, Bach - apparently I'm still learning to use this forum interface *blush)

I've tried to read that one, and failed, at least twice. But now that my interests have shifted to LISP programming and such, I need to give it another go. Great book, in any case!


----------



## gwydion (Aug 4, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Currently reading Gravity's Rainbow by Thomas Pynchon.


Heh, another one I've tried and failed to finish a couple of times (which is shameful, considering where my avatar comes from). I've got a reader's companion for it now, and have been assured by those more literate than I that there is no shame in that, so I'm going to give it another go once I'm done rereading the Pratchett I'm currently devouring.


----------



## gwydion (Aug 4, 2007)

Well, as always I'm reading something by Terry Pratchett - in this case, ``Going Postal'' for the second time, in preparation for his new novel in the fall which will feature the same main character. 

I won't regale you with the full list of books that im still technically reading, given that I've not yet finished them. Suffice it to say that it is a massive list, truly larger than a small pony (random Eddie Izzard reference, I'll stop now).


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 4, 2007)

I ran out of new stuff to read so I dug into the bookshelf and pulled out Margaret Atwood's "A Handmaid's Tale". Very good book.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 4, 2007)

I just finished The Deathly Hallows half an hour ago. I'm feeling rather shellshocked.

=Divals


----------



## Rojodi (Aug 4, 2007)

I haven't decided yet, having finished Harry Potter...Hmmmmm


----------



## Ruffie (Aug 4, 2007)

THe partial draft on my adopted sons novel. He has one published book of peotry and antother soon to be published. So now working an a novel and its quite interesting about a man who spent his live dening who he really is and an old flame from his past who comes back and through her reappearance in his life and the issues she brings wth her makes him face himself. Sorry its not anything anyone else can read right now but you asked what I was reading and thats it.
R


----------



## troubadours (Aug 5, 2007)

"me talk pretty one day" by david sedaris. so far, so good (i would say more but i've barely made a dent)


----------



## Esme (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm just going to begin _A Dirty Job _by Christopher Moore... I can't wait. His stuff is weird and hilarious.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 5, 2007)

I love Terry Pratchett and Christopher Moore! And in a somewhat similar vein, I recently finished this book:


----------



## Friday (Aug 5, 2007)

Head Games sounds very interesting. I'm still reading HP7. I think I'm rationing it out a few chapters a day because when it's over, it's over.

I'm also currently reading series by Sharon Shinn, Mark Anthony and a collection of essays about food/life by Laurie Colwin.


----------



## gwydion (Aug 5, 2007)

So much Harry Potter! I'm not complaining... OOH and I read ours (we got two) together pretty much all of the weekend that it came out. My current problem is that I don't have a lot of `emotional memory' about what happened - I remember what actually happened, but while I was reading I was afflicted with double pneumonia, and so it seems less like I read the book and more like someone else read it to me, you know? Trippy, in a weird sort of way.

In any case, I'll have to read it again sometime soon. However, I re-read the entire series in preparation for the last book, so for the immediate future I'm taking a bit of a break from the Potter world.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 6, 2007)

I just finished:

"Winkie" by Clifford Chase: A satire about a teddy bear that wills itself to life, finds freedom, encounters loss, and is mistaken for a terrorist mastermind. The novel takes some well deserved jabs at America's War on Terror; but the upshot of the novel is humanity's War on Difference. I admire the book, thought bits of it were hilarious, but I didn't really enjoy it.

I am reading:
"Pale Fire" by Vladimir Nabokov: I've read this a couple times. It is a 999 line poem by a fictional writer named John Shade. It is also 300 pages of footnotes written by a fictional critic named Dr. Charles Kinbote. It quickly becomes clear that the poem is pretty worthless, and that critic writing the footnotes has his own agenda. Weird stuff, but once you get the hang of it, Pale Fire is like a choose your own adventure for smart people.


----------



## Edens_heel (Aug 6, 2007)

Well I am an obsessive reader, but even more so when a continuous storyline is coming to an end, so I spent a week prior to the release of Deathly Hollows rereading the entire HP series, then marathoned Deathly Hollows the night it came out. . . sore eyes by the end of that, lol.

Now reading Gogol's Dead Souls, then onto East of Eden, Gravity's Rainbow and Please Kill Me. Not reading nearly as much as I should be as I'm busy writing the second book in my series. . . now if I can just start getting paid for this!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 6, 2007)

Usually read anywhere from 3-4 books at the same time, across a few genres so I don't get stale or caught up. Currently have the following:

R.A. Salvatore - Road of the Patriarch. Salvatore's getting a bit stretchy as of late, and I was vastly disappointed with the Thousand Orcs trilogy. Drizzt is one of those love/hate things in the fantasy/D&D world - the sheer explosion of drow elves in fantasy fiction simply attests to their popularity, which R.A. is pretty much responsible for instigating. I am also a bit sad that Artemis Entreri, the evil assassin whose skill was the equal of Drizzt is coming across as a sort of a kneebiter. I happen to think that any stories with Jarlaxle and the rest of Bregan D'Aerthe (his mercenary band) are endlessly enjoyable, so that serves as a buffer to the emo of this installment.

Daniel Dennett - Breaking the Spell: Religion as a Natural Phenomenon. I got this man's reference off of the very interesting BBC series Atheism - A Brief History of Disbelief. He seems to have a lot of positive thoughts for persons of ALL beliefs, and the point of this so far is to educate the faithful and disbelievers alike that science isn't compatible with both of the approaches, so we need to come to an agreement before we piss in each other's cornflakes too much (my words, not his). It's a refreshing approach compared to Richard Dawkins, who just alienates his message and his audience by calling the religious 'idiots.' 

Christine El Mahdy - EGYPT. I've always been a fan of ancient Egypt, even moreso after listening to The Teaching Company's lecture series on it by Dr. Bob Brier. This is one of those books that appeals to adults and older kids as well, and has an amazing amount of information (500+ pages) on the subject.

Mark Waid (writer) and Alex Ross (artist) - Kingdom Come. Probably one of my favorite comic graphic novels to come out since the J.M.S. "Other" series for Spider-Man. The story goes as follows: Superman and the other classic Justice League heroes have lost favor with the public from a new generation of heroes who take no prisoners and favor capital punishment for repeat offenders. After a freak encounter that results in the deaths of millions, Superman retires and leaves the public forum. 20 years later, an impassioned plea from Wonder Woman brings him back, and finds his cohorts coping with old age, cynicism and newer enemies (a more Illuminati version of the Legion of Doom, where Luthor and his partners have traded costumes for suits and a swampy HQ for a corporate conference table). The artistry by Alex Ross is some of the most amazing out there, and the story really tugs at you.


----------



## jamie (Aug 6, 2007)

I just started on Madame Bovary. I am really excited to just sit with it, but haven't found a block of time yet. I can't believe I have a degree in Lit and have never read the thing completely from start to finish.


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 6, 2007)

_Chuck Klosterman IV_. Amazing.


----------



## mejix (Aug 6, 2007)

jamie said:


> I just started on Madame Bovary. I am really excited to just sit with it, but haven't found a block of time yet. I can't believe I have a degree in Lit and have never read the thing completely from start to finish.



i'm not sure if I've posted this before. the first time I read Madame Bovary I got her confused with Lady Godiva so I read and read and kept wondering when the hell was emma going to london and ride naked on the damned horse. hehehe. 


*


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm re reading _She's Come Undone_ by Wally Lamb


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm reading a book called Crown of Swords by Robert Jordan. It's book six in a series. I have up to book 11. I think he's still in the process of writing it. It's sci-fi fantasy, which is all I really read.

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 6, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> I'm reading a book called Crown of Swords by Robert Jordan. It's book six in a series. I have up to book 11. I think he's still in the process of writing it. It's sci-fi fantasy, which is all I really read.
> 
> Hugggsss!!
> Billie Jo



Yup, he's writing one more and that's it... hopefully he will live long enough to finish it, he has a rather nasty disease... and the series is called The Wheel of Time. There's also a prequel called New Spring, and a comic series by the Dabel Brothers based on it.

=Divals


----------



## Esme (Aug 6, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> I'm reading a book called Crown of Swords by Robert Jordan. It's book six in a series. I have up to book 11. I think he's still in the process of writing it. It's sci-fi fantasy, which is all I really read.
> 
> Hugggsss!!
> Billie Jo



I gave up around book 8... I liked the series, but it seemed to get bogged down by book 8. Hopefully things will pick up, but if Nynaeve had pulled her braid one more time, I think I'd have screamed.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 6, 2007)

So yeah, I'm gonna hafta struggle to finish _Martian Chronicles_, since not only have I read it before, the stories that are left are ones that I've read a few times already. I'm moving on to _The Art of War_. Hopefully I'll get past the introduction this time... I just seem to lose interest after a few dozen pages. It's not an easy read.


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 7, 2007)

Esme said:


> I gave up around book 8... I liked the series, but it seemed to get bogged down by book 8. Hopefully things will pick up, but if Nynaeve had pulled her braid one more time, I think I'd have screamed.



LOL I know what you mean about the pulling the braid thing. Oh, and I made a mistake the Crown of Swords is book 7. I hope I don't get bored with it cuz I've already bought up to book 11!! LOL I just love all the characters. There are so many of them and Jordan takes the time to let you get to know all of them.

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 7, 2007)

Divals said:


> Yup, he's writing one more and that's it... hopefully he will live long enough to finish it, he has a rather nasty disease... and the series is called The Wheel of Time. There's also a prequel called New Spring, and a comic series by the Dabel Brothers based on it.
> 
> =Divals



I've read a book... I can't remember the name of it right now, but it went along with the Wheel of time story, only it was before Rand Al Thor was born, it's about Moraine and her quest to find "The Dragon Reborn" before the red sisters. It wasn't near as long as the stories I'm reading now, but I really liked it. I had no idea that Jordan was sick and that there is a comic series. Thanks for that info Divals!!

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## mimosa (Aug 7, 2007)

I just started reading I LOVE YOU BETH COOPER. By Larry Doyle


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 7, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> I've read a book... I can't remember the name of it right now, but it went along with the Wheel of time story, only it was before Rand Al Thor was born, it's about Moraine and her quest to find "The Dragon Reborn" before the red sisters. It wasn't near as long as the stories I'm reading now, but I really liked it. I had no idea that Jordan was sick and that there is a comic series. Thanks for that info Divals!!
> 
> Hugggsss!!
> Billie Jo



Yup, that'd be New Spring. No problem 

=Divals


----------



## gwydion (Aug 7, 2007)

The Wheel of Time has to be at once both the best and most frustrating fantasy series I've ever read. The killer here for me too is that Perrin was my favorite character, but sections involving Perrin just got less and less as the books went on. Frankly, I read the first two books in the series rabidly, but lost interest around when the Girls engage in their interminably long search for some ter'angreal that controls the weather. 

I think about picking them up again every now and then, or even just getting the audiobooks (something I really rarely do). My co-workers have essentially banned the books from their presence though, due to frustrations similar to mine own. It's too bad too... oddly enough, I find Perrin and Matt far more interesting than Rand, and Padain Fain has to be one of the coolest chaotic random badguys ever concieved. But everytime Nyaneve or Egwene speak, for some reason, it's like nails on a chalkboard for me.

I was handed the first in the Runelords series by David Farland after the WotC debacle, and found them to be good in all the ways that WotC isn't, though not nearly as detailed. Still, a little brain candy isn't so bad. 

And don't let me get started on the Sword of Truth series... *shudder*


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 8, 2007)

You should try A Song of Ice and Fire by George R.R. Martin. It's good stuff, and devotes pretty much equal time to all of its characters, of which there are approximately 9207. The books are rather long, but very good... I read book 3 in three days, and it's about 1200 pages.

=Divals


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm reading "Borderlines: A Memoir" by Caroline Kraus. It is very compelling, very hard to put down.

From the Random House website:

ABOUT THIS BOOK
When Caroline Kraus leaves behind her sheltered, upper-middle-class home in St. Louis for San Francisco following the death of her mother, she is searching for clarity and a fresh perspective to help her escape her mothers ghost. Instead, in a dreamlike city of beatnik bookstores and coffeehouses, she meets Jane.

Bewitching and free-spirited, Jane offers Caroline the warmth, intuitive understanding, and female companionship she craves, and soon the two women are inseparable. But gradually, Caroline discovers that behind the intensity that makes the friendship so intoxicating lies a dangerous, symbiotic stranglehold. As their lives and psyches become evermore intertwined, Jane begins to reveal some disturbing qualities and pulls Caroline further into her troubled depths. And as her subtle manipulations blossom into emotional blackmail, financial ruin, alarming promiscuity, and ultimately, physical aggression, Caroline must fight to regain her sense of self, and her understanding of where Jane ends and she begins.

Mesmerizing and unforgettable, Borderlines is an extraordinary literary debut that offers an unflinching look at the potent dynamics beneath the surface of any intimate relationshipand at the darker side of friendships between women.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 8, 2007)

I always have three or four books going at the same time. Oh, and I mostly keep all my books but am going through them now to give to the local library sale this Fall. My husband cannot stand to let go of any of his and we have our garage FILLED with book boxes....he used to manage a bookstore.

RIght now I am reading:


A Quaker Book of Wisdom

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows (also re reading the others in order)

Several books on Flipping houses and Real Estate Investment

Two books by Wanda Urbanksi on Simple Living 

A mystery that involves Quiltters whose name I forget

Diabetes book from the Joslin Institute

Rather boring stuff sometimes, but keeps me busy! LOL!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 8, 2007)

A book my co-worker lent to me called _Misquoting Jesus_, the author, Bart D. Errman, is a Religious Studies professor at UNC. Believe me, I'm the farthest thing from a bible-nut but the book gives an excellent arguement: how much of the Bible as we know it has been misquoted as it was being rewritten and passed off as "the word of God". 

Thankfully, it's not in the slightest bit preachy or I wouldn't even bother. So far, it's been an interesting read!


----------



## Esme (Aug 8, 2007)

gwydion said:


> The Wheel of Time has to be at once both the best and most frustrating fantasy series I've ever read. The killer here for me too is that Perrin was my favorite character, but sections involving Perrin just got less and less as the books went on. Frankly, I read the first two books in the series rabidly, but lost interest around when the Girls engage in their interminably long search for some ter'angreal that controls the weather.
> 
> I think about picking them up again every now and then, or even just getting the audiobooks (something I really rarely do). My co-workers have essentially banned the books from their presence though, due to frustrations similar to mine own. It's too bad too... oddly enough, I find Perrin and Matt far more interesting than Rand, and Padain Fain has to be one of the coolest chaotic random badguys ever concieved. But everytime Nyaneve or Egwene speak, for some reason, it's like nails on a chalkboard for me.



I just always had the feeling Jordan struggled to write the female characters in his books. In my experience as a woman, I feel like I can honestly say that women don't act that way!  I'm not slamming him, but I just always wondered about all the naked running through the desert stuff and three women being in love with Rand... and geez, wasn't Faille (or however it's spelled) walking around naked at one point too?


----------



## alienlanes (Aug 9, 2007)

gwydion said:


> Heh, another one I've tried and failed to finish a couple of times (which is shameful, considering where my avatar comes from). I've got a reader's companion for it now, and have been assured by those more literate than I that there is no shame in that, so I'm going to give it another go once I'm done rereading the Pratchett I'm currently devouring.



It took me several false starts before I finally got all the way through it. The trick, I found, is _don't stop_ -- once you get into the rhythm of his prose style, it starts to move pretty quickly, but if you put it down for more than a few days, you'll lose your momentum and won't be able to pick it back up without starting over. I read it in a week-long marathon during summer vacation a few years ago.

It's absolutely worth it, though. The ending is truly fantastic and chill-inducing.

(Welcome to the boards, BTW !)


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 9, 2007)

I just read The Wee Free Men (crivvens!) by Terry Pratchett over the past couple days, and I just started Digital Fortress by Dan Brown.

=Divals


----------



## gwydion (Aug 9, 2007)

Esme said:


> I just always had the feeling Jordan struggled to write the female characters in his books. In my experience as a woman, I feel like I can honestly say that women don't act that way!  I'm not slamming him, but I just always wondered about all the naked running through the desert stuff and three women being in love with Rand... and geez, wasn't Faille (or however it's spelled) walking around naked at one point too?



You know, it is funny but I never really parsed that Jordan is just _bad_ at writing female characters. You are right, his female characters seem less like real people and more like a kind of slanted idea of femininity, when in fact the differences between men and women's personalities aren't nearly so explicitly deliniated (look at the White Tower vs. the Black Tower thing, the way saidar is more ``gentle'' than saidin, etc...) He's not nearly so explicit with his female characters as Goodkind is with his, but in a weird way, he isn't doing them any favors by making them all act like various levels of schoolmarm either.

I do have to admit that of all the women in his novels, Faile was my favorite. But even then, she suffers from the same problems as the others, and in the end, has to be saved by her man, because of course `that's how it works in the real world' (bullshit, I know)


----------



## gwydion (Aug 9, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> It took me several false starts before I finally got all the way through it. The trick, I found, is _don't stop_ -- once you get into the rhythm of his prose style, it starts to move pretty quickly, but if you put it down for more than a few days, you'll lose your momentum and won't be able to pick it back up without starting over. I read it in a week-long marathon during summer vacation a few years ago.
> 
> It's absolutely worth it, though. The ending is truly fantastic and chill-inducing.
> 
> (Welcome to the boards, BTW !)



Great advice, you've convinced me to give it another go next (almost done with `Going Postal'). 

And thanks! Glad to be here, and to meet you!


----------



## gwydion (Aug 9, 2007)

Divals said:


> I just read The Wee Free Men (crivvens!) by Terry Pratchett over the past couple days, and I just started Digital Fortress by Dan Brown.
> 
> =Divals



I'm a huge Pratchett fan, but I've not read that one, as I had assumed at first that it was for `young adults' or somesuch (like that should have stopped me, being a HP fan...) I'm playing with the idea of ordering that one - was it good? Should I even ask, given that it is Pratchett?


----------



## Mishty (Aug 9, 2007)

mpls_girl26 said:


> I'm re reading _She's Come Undone_ by Wally Lamb



One of the best books I've ever read.

Hope you enjoy it as much as I did!


----------



## Mishty (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm on a Pat Conroy kick... 
So I'm re-reading all of his books, right now I'm reading *Beach Music*.

I think after these I'll read something more upbeat..maybe some David Sedaris :batting:


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 9, 2007)

gwydion said:


> I'm a huge Pratchett fan, but I've not read that one, as I had assumed at first that it was for `young adults' or somesuch (like that should have stopped me, being a HP fan...) I'm playing with the idea of ordering that one - was it good? Should I even ask, given that it is Pratchett?



Well, I liked it. It is shorter and a teensy bit 'easier' than the book I read previously, The Last Continent, but it's still very good. And the Nac Mac Feegle crack me up.

=Divals


----------



## gwydion (Aug 9, 2007)

Divals said:


> Well, I liked it. It is shorter and a teensy bit 'easier' than the book I read previously, The Last Continent, but it's still very good. And the Nac Mac Feegle crack me up.
> 
> =Divals



SSBBigjobs?


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 9, 2007)

gwydion said:


> SSBBigjobs?



whut? o.o;

=Divals


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 9, 2007)

I still haven't read wee free men, which is quite silly when I've read the two after (hat full of sky and Wintersmith) I'll have to dig out my library card

gwydion read the younger readers ones definetly, pratchett seems only to improve with age, the only thing about pratchett that annoys me is that it seems in every book lately there is always one character that can pronounce Capital Letters In The Middle Of A Sentence, and it was funny/interesting the first time but now something new is needed or the letters should be there but not pointed out

divals read hat full of sky and wintersmith, you wont be disappointed


----------



## gwydion (Aug 9, 2007)

Divals said:


> whut? o.o;
> 
> =Divals



Y'know, cuz the Feegle tend to call regularly sized people ``bigjobs'' and we use the term SSBBW, so I thought I'd make a portmanteau out of the two... and... uh... 

*runs away crying*


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 9, 2007)

I plan on reading every book in the series sooner or later, but so far I've only read The Color of Magic, Hogfather, The Wee Free Men, and The Last Continent.

Sorry gwydion, I'm out of it today 

=Divals


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 10, 2007)

'North And South' by John Jakes. The movie spoiled it for me and I keep seeing Patrick Swayze in my head when it mentions Orry Main. :doh:


----------



## Esme (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm finally starting "Dirty Job" by Christopher Moore. Oh how I love his stuff! It's weird, quirky, funny as heck, and surprisingly intelligent. His books are the only ones that cause me to snort-laugh OUT LOUD when I read them.


----------



## SweetStaceGA (Aug 10, 2007)

Lady at Large said:


> I just finished Deathly Hallows...and am TRYING to read Danse Macabre...I am with you Midori, I am a long time fan of Anita Blake, got into the series straight from Guilty Pleasures, and used to wait impatiently for her to finish the next book. Now though I slogged through Narcissus in Chains and DM isn't looking much better.
> 
> I have heard tales of a plot with Harlequin though, is that the one you are reading??? If so please tell me there is PLOT!



Hi, I'm new here but had to weigh in on LKH's books! Narcissus and DM were the hardest books to get through! I almost didn't get Harlequin because of that. I ended up checking it out from the library and LOVED it!!! PLOTLINES!!! Dolph and Zebroski again! EDWARD!!! It has restored my faith in the series. It and Deathly Hallows are my two favorite books of the summer so far!
:happy:


----------



## Jane (Aug 10, 2007)

Missblueyedeath said:


> I'm on a Pat Conroy kick...
> So I'm re-reading all of his books, right now I'm reading *Beach Music*.
> 
> I think after these I'll read something more upbeat..maybe some David Sedaris :batting:



Bless you. 

I've read a million SF/F books, and enjoyed them greatly, but sometimes to find a Pat Conroy, John Irving or Ann Tyler my heart simply leaps.


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Aug 21, 2007)

Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close by Jonathan Safran Foer

I've just started (~50 pages), but I think it's amazing!


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 21, 2007)

Finished _Art of War _ over vacation, am now reading some of H.P. Lovecraft's stories. Finally read "Call of Cthulhu", too.


----------



## Risible (Aug 21, 2007)

Bram Stoker's_ Dracula_, David Baldacci's _Simple Genius_ and Roger Zelazny's _Amber Chronicles_.

Anyone here read _The Historian_, a fictional novel of a quest that leads to Dracula?


----------



## Kimberleigh (Aug 21, 2007)

_Night Watch_ by Terry Pratchett, _Eldest_ by Christopher Paolini and the White Flower Farm catalogue. It's escapist week.


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 22, 2007)

Seed to Harvest by Octavia Butler. Has anyone else read any of her stuff?


----------



## Mishty (Aug 22, 2007)

Another school year has started and I'm reading the young adult classic: The Peppermint Pig by Nina Bawden.

Up next? 
The Firework-maker's Daughter by Philip Pullman


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 22, 2007)

I forgot the title, but I got it at Barnes and Noble, anyway its a book about Astronomy. I found it on the bargain shelf and got it because it had the star charts for the 12 months out of the year. I thought it'd be neat to do some stargazing.


----------



## tattooU (Aug 22, 2007)

i'm currently reading "The Gonzo Way" by Anita Thompson and "The Beauty Myth" by Naomi Wolf. 

i can't recall the last time i read a fiction novel....


----------



## ataraxia (Aug 22, 2007)

Blue_Rainbow3 said:


> Seed to Harvest by Octavia Butler. Has anyone else read any of her stuff?



I've read the Xenogenesis set. I liked them very well, but I suspect not for the same reason the author would have wanted me to. I think it was intended to be scary and unpleasant, but I found it to be more exciting.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Aug 22, 2007)

Currently, I'm in the middle of _Persuasion_ by Jane Austen. It's lovely.

She's my favorite author and was a main area of study for me as an undergrad.


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 22, 2007)

Esme said:


> I'm finally starting "Dirty Job" by Christopher Moore. Oh how I love his stuff! It's weird, quirky, funny as heck, and surprisingly intelligent. His books are the only ones that cause me to snort-laugh OUT LOUD when I read them.



I read this book a little while ago and LOVED it! What did you think of it?


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm in between right now and it's making me nuts! I just picked up some trash novel at the drug store and am waiting to start the last Harry Potter, but I want to review the second to last first to refresh myself! LOL!


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 22, 2007)

Blue_Rainbow3 said:


> Seed to Harvest by Octavia Butler. Has anyone else read any of her stuff?



She's one of my favorite authors. Unfortunately, I wasn't too thrilled with her unintentional final novel _Fledgling_. Don't want to give anything away, but it seemed like a rehashing of previous works.


----------



## sobie18 (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm reading the USAF Professional Development Guide. 

It's 441 luscious pages of information pertaining to the Air Force. If I score high enough, I can earn another stripe. I need to know this book so that I can get promoted this December...Yee-haw!


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 22, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> She's one of my favorite authors. Unfortunately, I wasn't too thrilled with her unintentional final novel _Fledgling_. Don't want to give anything away, but it seemed like a rehashing of previous works.



She's one of my favorites too. I read _Fledgling _and was a little disappointed. I wonder if there's some unpublished sequel to it. I'm kind of interested in what direction she would have taken it. I have to say I'm not loving _Clay's Ark_ (yet) as much as I liked the previous books in the series. I had a chance to meet her in Philly a few years ago, I really wish I could have.


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 22, 2007)

I just picked up Crisis by Robin Cook, one of my favorite authors. So far, a good read, but I am only halfway through it. Will update when I am finished.


----------



## sobie18 (Aug 22, 2007)

I read "Fever" by Robin Cook about 20 years ago. Good book...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 22, 2007)

This evening I'll be starting the last Harry Potter book!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Aug 22, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> This evening I'll be starting the last Harry Potter book!



Aww.... Enjoy it. I certainly did.


----------



## Phatman1 (Aug 23, 2007)

I am reading Intro to Computer programming and Intro to Database design...alot of fun I tell ya....lol


Phatman1


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 23, 2007)

Blue_Rainbow3 said:


> Seed to Harvest by Octavia Butler. Has anyone else read any of her stuff?


 I did read Wild Seed, based on a recommendation from Orson Scott Card in his book How to Write Science Fiction & Fantasy. I found it a very interesting story, although I admit I never followed through with the remaining series of books. The character of Doro (an immortal who can transfer his consciousness into other living beings, the effect of which kills the mind/soul of the person he 'leaps' into) and his shapeshifting lover/companion Anyanwu.


----------



## willisgirl (Aug 23, 2007)

Right now I'm reading a book called, *Good in Bed* by Jennifer Weiner.


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 23, 2007)

sobie18 said:


> I read "Fever" by Robin Cook about 20 years ago. Good book...



If you haven't read his recent work, you have missed out. I really enjoy his books. I am also a big fan of Michael Crichton, well, his most recent works. I didn't like Jurassic Park much, and Sphere was kind of confusing. Airframe, Timeline, Prey and State of Fear were all fantastic books. I think Airframe, State of Fear and Prey would make great movies. Timeline should have been a good movie, but it kinda sucked. His best book ever was Andromeda Strain, and that was also a great movie.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 23, 2007)

I am in the process of reading the latest issue of the Fortean Times and am particularly enjoying the "Mythconceptions" article and Strange Deaths. :bow:


----------



## Esme (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> I read this book a little while ago and LOVED it! What did you think of it?



I liked it, but thought the ending was kind of odd. I love Christopher Moore's stuff. It's so weird, but in a way-off-the-deep-end, hilarious way. So far, I think "The Stupidest Angel" is my fave!


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 23, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I did read Wild Seed, based on a recommendation from Orson Scott Card in his book How to Write Science Fiction & Fantasy. I found it a very interesting story, although I admit I never followed through with the remaining series of books. The character of Doro (an immortal who can transfer his consciousness into other living beings, the effect of which kills the mind/soul of the person he 'leaps' into) and his shapeshifting lover/companion Anyanwu.



I read _Wild Seed_ a few weeks ago. I thought it was really good. Anyanwu's character fascinated me. I liked the whole dolphin part, it was kind of cool. The book kind of reminded me of Heroes in a people-with-strange-abilities type of way. The next book in the series, _Mind of my Mind_, is pretty good too.


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 23, 2007)

willisgirl said:


> Right now I'm reading a book called, *Good in Bed* by Jennifer Weiner.



I'm about halfway through this one. I put it down and haven't gotten the chance to pick it back up. I thought it was entertaining though.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 23, 2007)

*The Wedding * by Nicholas Sparks
Really good book so far. It is the sequel to *The Notebook*, which if you haven't read I highly recommend doing so!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 24, 2007)

...that keeps me sane! It carried me through an incredibly awkward childhood, a DaDa-ist adolescence, two bad marriages and now, confronting the deepest darkest regions of middle age it comforts me again. I read somewhere the other day that one in four adults doesn't read a single book per year. I think my butt puckered to about a minus 2 sphincter factor. lol. I know there are a lot of other places to acquire your wisdom and insights than books, so I try not to be judgmental; but come ON, not even one book a year? 

Books are like the long term relationships of intelligence. They allow us to explore a single theme or set of characters in details intimate enough that they alter us in real and lasting ways. TV shows, movies, magazines are kind of like one night stands. They're pleasant enough in the moment but nothing really stays with you, nothing is shared on any lasting basis. All that by way of making the point, I LOVE books! I was tempted to hijack this thread and try to turn it into "your top five or 10 favorite books of all time". Inasmuch as my posts typically garner too few replies for a chess match I quickly reconsidered.

My favorite book I'm reading right now is "Woman: An Intimate Geography" by Natalie Angier, for which I can say the Pulitzer Prize was damnably close to damning with faint praise. I think the dust cover quote says it better than I can "If 'Our Bodies, Ourselves' has become the Bible of our bodies;let 'Woman: An Intimate Geography' be our Shakespeare" ~ Peggy Orenstein, Elle. 

What I really like about "Woman" is that I was motivated to start reading it, after over a year collecting dust on my shelf, by an experience with someone here from Dims. Just when I had reconciled myself to the notion that the griefleasure ratio of relationships was chronically unacceptable, she surprised me into an abrupt and devout reconsideration. So that's all good! 

As several committed readers here have already observed many of we lifelong book Ho's cannot maintain an exclusive relationship. In RL I am pathologically monogamous, but with books I am a serial adulterer. I have been reading William Faulkner's "The Bear" since my mid-20s and plan to absolutely finish it before I die. On the other hand I have virtually no intention of finishing James Joyce' Ulysses in this lifetime. I am absolutely content with a few pages a year, generally around the holidays. 

A couple of other books that I unequivocally endorse for anyone who can tolerate nonfiction are "A Whole New Mind" by Daniel Pink and "The Wisdom of Crowds" by James Surowiecki (sp?). Anyone who reads them, or even checks their synopses will, no doubt, understand why.

Since a couple of previous posters have mentioned their favorite authors I will throw out a couple that I consider well worth investigating if you have not yet encountered their delicious ability to interweave style and substance.

I have read every work of both of them and their work has been of consistently stellar merits. For fiction, the redoubtable Umberto Eco. In nonfiction, Stephen Jay Gould. I am at anyone's disposal to discuss any of their respective works at your leisure.

All for now,
Sconan the Librarian (And yes, it's real nick given to me by friends. And no sh*t, I actually have some, lol.

PS If I was previously perceived as derisive of magazines please exclude "The Week". It doesn't get any better if you want to stay on top of what's going on in the world.


----------



## Lady at Large (Aug 24, 2007)

I am reading Bee Keepers Apprentice, and have the other's in the series winging their way to me via BookMooch...I love that place. It has helped my budget tremendously!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 24, 2007)

...that keeps me sane! It carried me through an incredibly awkward childhood, a DaDa-ist adolescence, two bad marriages and now, confronting the deepest darkest regions of middle age it comforts me again. I read somewhere the other day that one in four adults doesn't read a single book per year. I think my butt puckered to about a minus 2 sphincter factor. lol. I know there are a lot of other places to acquire your wisdom and insights than books, so I try not to be judgmental; but come ON, not even one book a year? 

Books are like the long term relationships of intelligence. They allow us to explore a single theme or set of characters in details intimate enough that they alter us in real and lasting ways. TV shows, movies, magazines are kind of like one night stands. They're pleasant enough in the moment but nothing really stays with you, nothing is shared on any lasting basis. All that by way of making the point, I LOVE books! I was tempted to hijack this thread and try to turn it into "your top five or 10 favorite books of all time". Inasmuch as my posts typically garner too few replies for a chess match I quickly reconsidered.

My favorite book I'm reading right now is "Woman: An Intimate Geography" by Natalie Angier, for which I can say the Pulitzer Prize was damnably close to damning with faint praise. I think the dust cover quote says it better than I can "If 'Our Bodies, Ourselves' has become the Bible of our bodies;let 'Woman: An Intimate Geography' be our Shakespeare" ~ Peggy Orenstein, Elle. 

What I really like about "Woman" is that I was motivated to start reading it, after over a year collecting dust on my shelf, by an experience with someone here from Dims. Just when I had reconciled myself to the notion that the griefleasure ratio of relationships was chronically unacceptable, she surprised me into an abrupt and devout reconsideration. So that's all good! 

As several committed readers here have already observed many of we lifelong book Ho's cannot maintain an exclusive relationship. In RL I am pathologically monogamous, but with books I am a serial adulterer. I have been reading William Faulkner's "The Bear" since my mid-20s and plan to absolutely finish it before I die. On the other hand I have virtually no intention of finishing James Joyce' Ulysses in this lifetime. I am absolutely content with a few pages a year, generally around the holidays. 

A couple of other books that I unequivocally endorse for anyone who can tolerate nonfiction are "A Whole New Mind" by Daniel Pink and "The Wisdom of Crowds" by James Surowiecki (sp?). Anyone who reads them, or even checks their synopses will, no doubt, understand why.

Since a couple of previous posters have mentioned their favorite authors I will throw out a couple that I consider well worth investigating if you have not yet encountered their delicious ability to interweave style and substance.

I have read every work of both of them and their work has been of consistently stellar merits. For fiction, the redoubtable Umberto Eco. In nonfiction, Stephen Jay Gould. I am at anyone's disposal to discuss any of their respective works at your leisure.

All for now,
Sconan the Librarian (And yes, it's real nick given to me by friends. And no sh*t, I actually have some, lol.

PS If I was previously perceived as derisive of magazines please exclude "The Week". It doesn't get any better if you want to stay on top of what's going on in the world.


----------



## Jane (Aug 24, 2007)

I read voraciously until my eyes deteriorated (not significantly, but some) to the point that about 30 minutes reading has tears pouring down my face from eye irritation.

Now, online or a magazine article is about the best I can do.

I envy those who can still crawl into a book to their heart's content.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm always reading 3-4 books at the same time. There are usually several that I'm so excited about reading, I just can't make a choice and stick to it. So I'll read 30 pages of one, start another, pick up the first again, start yet ANOTHER ... etc. Before Jegan came along, I read at least 3 books per week. Now, I'm lucky to get one read ... but I still pick one up at every opportunity.

Right now, I'm indulging in a feast of literary junkfood: 

"Eclipse" by Stephanie Meyer - a young adult novel about a noble vampire family and the mortal girl who loves them. Cheesy, but fun & easy to read.

"Everything's Eventual" by Stephen King - a collection of short horror stories. I love King. He describes himself as the literary equivalent of a Big Mac n fries, and I enthusiastically agree.

"Critical" by Robin Cook -- a medical thriller that I am frankly disappointed with. Choppy writing, one-dimensional characters, blah. I've been stuck in the first few chapters for a few weeks.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 24, 2007)

Conversations with God, its the best non-fiction I've ever read, I think everyone should read it, ok, I should ammend that statement, every intelligent open minded person should read it, for we are all lead to the truth for which we are ready, has anyone here read it?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 24, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> Conversations with God, its the best non-fiction I've ever read, I think everyone should read it, ok, I should ammend that statement, every intelligent open minded person should read it, for we are all lead to the truth for which we are ready, has anyone here read it?




No, I haven't read it. I'd rather be dumber than a bag of ass (I'm stealing that one), with a mind firmly slammed closed.


----------



## Jane (Aug 24, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> No, I haven't read it. I'd rather be dumber than a bag of ass (I'm stealing that one), with a mind firmly slammed closed.



Well, who wouldn't? :batting:


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 24, 2007)

..cause I finished 'North & South'..then read 'Love & War'...and Orry got killed!  I don't know whether to be mad at John Jakes for killing him off...or the makers of the mini-series for NOT killing him off. I cried. Yankee bastard murdered him! 
Sooooo...now I'm reading 'Heaven & Hell' and flinching everytime they mention Orry's death.


----------



## Lynne Murray (Aug 24, 2007)

Risible said:


> Bram Stoker's_ Dracula_, David Baldacci's _Simple Genius_ and Roger Zelazny's _Amber Chronicles_.
> 
> Anyone here read _The Historian_, a fictional novel of a quest that leads to Dracula?



Risible, 
I LOVED _The Historian_--one of those books I had to buy another copy of because I gave it away. A book that reminds me of that one is _The Thirteenth Tale_, sorry I can't get across the room to find the author because there is a giant cat blocking the way!

Something about the flow of the story of both _The Historian_ and _The Thirteenth Tale_ reminded me of the classics I love like Jane Austen. 

I think it was bodyjeep21 who mentioned Jane Austen and I'm seriously addicted to her. (During a very rough patch this spring I read nothing but _Pride and Prejudice_ and _Persuasion_ over and over for a few months...okay I'm wierd.)

That said, I did just finish _Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows_ today and I'm about to pick up a couple of Terry Pratchetts (_Wintersmith_ and _Maurice and the Educated Rodents_--not totally sure about the title on the latter but I can't check just now--see above about the giant cat).

I wasn't ready for Pratchett during the months I was self-medicating with Jane Austen, but now I'm getting better.

One amusing thing about books and sharing them. I started a blog based on a notebook I kept 30 years ago of every book I read. I thought I would note what I'm reading in any given week versus what I read the same week 30 years earlier. I was worried about not having enough to say without getting into the kind of whining "today I had a headache" stuff I used to put in my journals. It seemed like a great idea to collaborate with my younger self (she had so much more energy...why not put it to some creative use?).

What I seem to have missed is the part of blogging where you dialog with other people. On reflection I suspect some people are pole-axed by the "30 years ago" because they weren't even born then, and others who check it out tiptoe away saying, "you seem to be having a good time talking to yourself, have at it...." LOL, also hmmm. 

Lynne Murray
http://orangenotebookoflynnemurray.blogspot.com/


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 25, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> I'm always reading 3-4 books at the same time. There are usually several that I'm so excited about reading, I just can't make a choice and stick to it. So I'll read 30 pages of one, start another, pick up the first again, start yet ANOTHER ... etc. Before Jegan came along, I read at least 3 books per week. Now, I'm lucky to get one read ... but I still pick one up at every opportunity.



Glad to know I'm not the only one.  I took Abby to Barnes & Noble today to pick up ONE book. We each ended up getting four, and I spent way more than I should have. But in my defense, most of them were on the bargain shelves.

So, now I'm reading:

_The Bourne Identity_ by Robert Ludlow which I can hardly put down it's so good.
_Sex with the Queen_ by Eleanor Herman. Excellent, fluffy quasi historical book.
_The Way we Never Were_ by Stephanie Coontz, recommended by someone here at Dimensions. Love it!


----------



## Lady at Large (Aug 25, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Glad to know I'm not the only one.  I took Abby to Barnes & Noble today to pick up ONE book. We each ended up getting four, and I spent way more than I should have. But in my defense, most of them were on the bargain shelves.



Books are like potato chips you can't devour only one!  Mmm Books...tasty!


----------



## Count Zero (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't read as much as I used to, but I just re-read _Cat's Cradle_ and _Breakfast of Champions_ by Kurt Vonnegut, and I found myself enjoying them just as much as I did before. 

Tragedy he's dead now, though.


----------



## Jane (Aug 25, 2007)

Count Zero said:


> I don't read as much as I used to, but I just re-read _Cat's Cradle_ and _Breakfast of Champions_ by Kurt Vonnegut, and I found myself enjoying them just as much as I did before.
> 
> Tragedy he's dead now, though.



And so it goes....

Yep, it's not as pleasant knowing he's no longer in the world.


----------



## MrChipz (Aug 25, 2007)

Vernor Vinge's "Rainbows End", "A novel with one foot in the future." Got "Sink the Shigure", a WWII submarine tale, and Terry Goodkind's "Phantom" in the in-pile.


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 25, 2007)

I'll be reading E.L. Doctorow's "Ragtime" for the second time starting next week. Ava and I have this thing where we read each other a book before beddy-bye time. We enjoy injecting a bit of drama into the presentation.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 26, 2007)

The Penelopiad by Margaret Atwood


----------



## Esme (Sep 12, 2007)

I haven't been in a fiction mood lately, so right now I'm reading "The Power of Kindness: The Unexpected Benefits of Leading a Compassionate Life" by Piero Ferrucci. 

Wow! What an interesting and affirming book. So far I really am enjoying it.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 12, 2007)

Memoirs of a Geisha by Arthur Golden. It is almost hard to believe the author was born in Chattanooga, Tennessee.


----------



## Esme (Sep 19, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Memoirs of a Geisha by Arthur Golden. It is almost hard to believe the author was born in Chattanooga, Tennessee.



That one's been "on my list" for quite some time. I just haven't gotten down to it yet.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Sep 19, 2007)

I've been reading a lot this month. I read all of the Harry Potter books (1-7)....boy were they good. There was so much more information (of course) than in the movies. I couldn't stop reading. 

And right now I'm reading "Theories for Direct Social Work Practice" in preparation for work.


----------



## Friday (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm rereading Rachel Caine's Warden series (sci-fi/fantasy). #6 just came out.


----------



## absintheparty (Sep 23, 2007)

great thread.

"god is not great" - christopher hitchens
"the brief history of the dead" - kevin brockmeier
"u.s.!" - chris bachelder
"what is the what" - dave eggers

i usually read several books at a time...


----------



## absintheparty (Sep 23, 2007)

troubadours said:


> "me talk pretty one day" by david sedaris. so far, so good (i would say more but i've barely made a dent)



great read...i love all of his stuff


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 23, 2007)

I've had the attention span the size of a grain of rice lately, but I did get through "Me & Emma" by Elizabeth Flock. LOVED it!

I'm now reading "The Original Reiki Handbook of Dr. Mikao Usui"...it wasn't for pleasure, but I needed a refresher on technique!


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 24, 2007)

I just finished reading *JPod* by Douglas Coupland and *Fight Club* by Chuck Palahniuk. Great books both, for I ended up ripping through them both in only a few days, even though the authors and their subject matter differs greatly. 

Right now I'm reading *From Hell* by Alan Moore and Eddie Campbell, and although it's technically a graphic novel, at 580 pages it's proving to be a dark and complex read. I'm loving it already.


----------



## lemmink (Sep 24, 2007)

Just finished Never Let Me Go by Kazuo Ishigura. FREAKING READ THIS BOOK.


----------



## Tracy (Sep 24, 2007)

Fat!So? Love this book give me great ideas.


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm re-reading West of Eden by Harry Harrison. It's very good, though it starts out kind of slow... it's an alternate history where the dinosaurs never went extinct, and instead evolved into a race of super-intelligent lizard people, but humans still evolved... fun times.

=Divals


----------



## Weejee (Sep 24, 2007)

Traveling Mercies by Anne Lamott She writes about how she came to faith in God through her various experiences with a kind-hearted church group. Much love for God and for people to be found here [/U][/U]

Luv, Weej


----------



## James (Sep 24, 2007)

Fat So - Mariyln Wann

I saw it and really thought I ought to have read it already... its a great book

I'm about to read this next,

Sizeable Reflections - Big Women Living Full Lives (saw it on amazon and thought it looked interesting)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0704345870/026-2092247-9904432


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> ...that keeps me sane! It carried me through an incredibly awkward childhood, a DaDa-ist adolescence, two bad marriages and now, confronting the deepest darkest regions of middle age it comforts me again. I read somewhere the other day that one in four adults doesn't read a single book per year. I think my butt puckered to about a minus 2 sphincter factor. lol. I know there are a lot of other places to acquire your wisdom and insights than books, so I try not to be judgmental; but come ON, not even one book a year?
> 
> Books are like the long term relationships of intelligence. They allow us to explore a single theme or set of characters in details intimate enough that they alter us in real and lasting ways. TV shows, movies, magazines are kind of like one night stands. They're pleasant enough in the moment but nothing really stays with you, nothing is shared on any lasting basis. All that by way of making the point, I LOVE books! I was tempted to hijack this thread and try to turn it into "your top five or 10 favorite books of all time". Inasmuch as my posts typically garner too few replies for a chess match I quickly reconsidered.
> 
> ...




I'm sorry, but Umberto Eco only ever wrote one good novel. The others kind of sucked. Foucault's Pendulum - That was just a joke. It was as if the man sat down, took every piece of random and half-occult knowledge out of his brain, put it in a blender, and poured the mixture between two covers.


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 24, 2007)

This is a great thread. I'd like to see more arguments though. Surely someone has to disagree with someone else's choices of 'good books'.

I am reading A Passage to India. I've no idea why. And I'm not even sure I like it that much. Who's going to challenge me and say that they loved it?


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> Surely someone has to disagree with someone else's choices of 'good books'.
> 
> I am reading A Passage to India. I've no idea why. And I'm not even sure I like it that much. Who's going to challenge me and say that they loved it?



I'm sensing that person is going to be you. And that you're going to disagree with EVERYONE else's choice of good books.

I mean, you can't even agree with your own choice!

Oh, the tyranny of the critic.


----------



## mejix (Sep 24, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> This is a great thread. I'd like to see more arguments though. Surely someone has to disagree with someone else's choices of 'good books'.
> 
> I am reading A Passage to India. I've no idea why. And I'm not even sure I like it that much. Who's going to challenge me and say that they loved it?




note to self: 

new thread- "how to start a forum rumble"


*


----------



## Tina (Sep 24, 2007)

On my trip I was reading J.D. Robb's _Innocent in Death_, then David Baldacci's _The Simple Truth_, and now I'm reading Stephen _King's Lisey's Story_.


----------



## Tina (Sep 24, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> This is a great thread. I'd like to see more arguments though. Surely someone has to disagree with someone else's choices of 'good books'.
> 
> I am reading A Passage to India. I've no idea why. And I'm not even sure I like it that much. Who's going to challenge me and say that they loved it?


There is a difference between disagreeing and challenging; one is more aggressive and it's not advised.

It isn't up to anyone to disagree with a person's choice in books. That is their own personal choice and what does it matter to you anyway? 

If you are wanting to start arguments, you might find yourself in some trouble before long. [/mod]


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Tina said:


> There is a difference between disagreeing and challenging; one is more aggressive and it's not advised.
> 
> It isn't up to anyone to disagree with a person's choice in books. That is their own personal choice and what does it matter to you anyway?
> 
> If you are wanting to start arguments, you might find yourself in some trouble before long. [/mod]



Oh no, no, no. I'm not a trouble maker Tina. I just love a good literary sparring match, that's all. It's only because I was a super-geeky literature major. I love books. But I love tearing them to pieces too. (Metaphorically speaking, of course).


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Lynne Murray said:


> Risible,
> I LOVED _The Historian_--one of those books I had to buy another copy of because I gave it away. A book that reminds me of that one is _The Thirteenth Tale_, sorry I can't get across the room to find the author because there is a giant cat blocking the way!
> 
> Something about the flow of the story of both _The Historian_ and _The Thirteenth Tale_ reminded me of the classics I love like Jane Austen.
> ...




Risible and Lynne,

What was so great about The Historian? Did you not find it longer than it needed to be? And wasnt the ending a little contrite? And far too predictable?


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Jes said:


> I'm sensing that person is going to be you. And that you're going to disagree with EVERYONE else's choice of good books.
> 
> I mean, you can't even agree with your own choice!
> 
> Oh, the tyranny of the critic.



Too right!


----------



## Tina (Sep 24, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> Oh no, no, no. I'm not a trouble maker Tina. I just love a good literary sparring match, that's all. It's only because I was a super-geeky literature major. I love books. But I love tearing them to pieces too. (Metaphorically speaking, of course).



Okay, Bafta, thank you for explaining. I think that is important to know going into it. You might try starting your own thread for such critiques and friendly sparring, as I think you might be the exception here rather than the rule. But who knows, you might get some takers.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 24, 2007)

Just got finished reading the Justice saga from Alex Ross (DC Comics). Basically what would happen if the Legion of Doom tricked the world into believing that the Justice League was eventually going to be responsible for destroying the world. Amazing artwork and story.

Also while on my Alex Ross kick got into another book he wrote called "Uncle Sam," which was oddly a DC comics character made to be the Spirit of Freedom. Ross and his writer basically made it into what I can only describe as Howard Zinn's A People's History of the United States in comic book form.


----------



## Tina (Sep 24, 2007)

I adore Alex Ross' work. My darling husband turned me on to his work several years ago and if I had money -- serious money -- I would collect his paintings.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 24, 2007)

Tina said:


> I adore Alex Ross' work. My darling husband turned me on to his work several years ago and if I had money -- serious money -- I would collect his paintings.



Some of his pencil (PENCIL!) drawings go for 6 grand on his website. He sold some of his better works (the Superman cover from the first edition of Kingdom Come) at charity auctions for well over $100K. If you get a chance, check out Mythology, a coffee table book all about his life and how he does his work. Simply amazing.

I'm one of those people who feels that comic books are just as much an aspect of high fine art as are anything from Picasso or Da Vinci.


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 24, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I'm one of those people who feels that comic books are just as much an aspect of high fine art as are anything from Picasso or Da Vinci.



Exactly!

Er... not much moar to say than that.

=Divals


----------



## Tina (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh, I've definitely been on his website. Amazing stuff. I would love the original Joker, which has been oft copied, but never matched. I consider it art, too, Admiral. Matter of fact, for our wedding, I bought my sweetie a signed print of Ross' Wedding of Reed Richards and Sue Storm, framed really nicely over a double mat (unfortunately, the linked image seems to be abbreviated and not the full image). 

Man, I sure have been derailing threads today... :blush:


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 25, 2007)

I recently went on a book shopping frenzy at a thrift store and bought 13 books for $3. :wubu: A couple of horror books, a biography of Seabiscuit, and some fantabulous fantasy books. I'm SO happy!


----------



## superodalisque (Sep 25, 2007)

Right now I'm in the middle of The Penelopiad, a sort of womans perspective on the Iliad and The Odyssey by Margaret Atwood. Penelope recounts as the wife of Odysseus how it was for a woman waiting among in laws during the classical period. Penelope waits for the return of a husband who was the other half of an arranged marriage. The author uses this opportunity to illustrate the social structure of the time. She examines the relations between sex and class. In it Penelope develops as a woman from a naive 15 year old girl into an adept ruler of a country on her own. It shows her maturing opinion of her husband Odysseus. One of the more interesting aspects is Penelope's take on Helen of Troy and her analysis of this attitude.


----------



## Ash (Sep 25, 2007)

troubadours said:


> "me talk pretty one day" by david sedaris. so far, so good (i would say more but i've barely made a dent)


 
This book is so full of hilarity. There's one particular short story about Sedaris having to use the restroom during a party. I laughed so hard I cried.


----------



## Esme (Sep 26, 2007)

Ashley said:


> This book is so full of hilarity. There's one particular short story about Sedaris having to use the restroom during a party. I laughed so hard I cried.



How weird... I just am reading that book now. He's so funny!


----------



## phatfatgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

I am now reading "Scott Free" by John Gilstrap- he's very good and pretty underrated unfortunately.


----------



## Esme (Sep 28, 2007)

Next up is _Lean Mean Thirteen _by Janet Evanovich. I've waited a while to read this one. My enthusiasm for this series is waning fast, but it'll be a quick, brain candy read.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 28, 2007)

Next up is Middlesex...in spite of it being an Oprah book club selection...


----------



## Bagalute (Sep 29, 2007)

I just finished a book by Tiziano Terzani. I don't think there is an english version out (yet?). Its title is "Another round on the caroussell" (roughly translated). The author was one of the greatest journalists and Asia experts of our times who died of cancer a couple months ago. In his book he describes the last ten years of his life or so and how he tries to find a cure for his cancer starting with western high tech medicine and eventually ending up in a cottage in the Himalaya mountains. Very moving and inspiring


----------



## Friday (Sep 30, 2007)

I like 13 better than I liked 11 or 12 Esme. What did you think?

I still find the books to be hilarious, but how much longer can the whole Joe/Ranger thing go? If she sleeps with R now she's a hoor, but if she doesn't what's the point? The out and out icky violence seems to be escalating too.


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 1, 2007)

Currently re-reading Return to Eden by Harry Harrison. These books rox0r my sox0rz, or something.

=Divals


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know if anyone would have read either of these series, but I'm craving to read one of two series of books again... Therefore, I need to know if I should read choice A (the Honor Harrington series by David Weber, sci fi, one of my favorites) choice B (the Camulod Chronicles by Jack Whyte, Arthurian legend, historical fiction, never finished the series). Any thoughts?


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 1, 2007)

Honor Harrington omgwtflol

er... I mean.. You should read the Honor Harrington series.

=Divals


----------



## Esme (Oct 1, 2007)

Friday said:


> I like 13 better than I liked 11 or 12 Esme. What did you think?
> 
> I still find the books to be hilarious, but how much longer can the whole Joe/Ranger thing go? If she sleeps with R now she's a hoor, but if she doesn't what's the point? The out and out icky violence seems to be escalating too.



I haven't gotten to it yet Friday. I decided to spend the weekend tearing out the plants and chopping the bushes in the yard. Hopefully I'll get to it this week. Your review has given me some hope!

Current read: Vocabulary for Achievement (First Course) Teacher's Edition.
I'm a wild one. :huh:


----------



## SuziQ (Oct 1, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I don't know if anyone would have read either of these series, but I'm craving to read one of two series of books again... Therefore, I need to know if I should read choice A (the Honor Harrington series by David Weber, sci fi, one of my favorites) choice B (the Camulod Chronicles by Jack Whyte, Arthurian legend, historical fiction, never finished the series). Any thoughts?



I loved the Honor Harrington series, but haven't read Camulod Chronicles. I'll have to check it out. Are they similar in style?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 1, 2007)

I guess that's two for Honor. LoL And as for the Camulod series, I can't say they're similar, as so far everything I've read has been in first person. It changes perspective at least once, starting with theoretical grandparents of Arthur and ending up with Merlyn. Jack Whyte puts a lot of effort into using historical references and tying the stories and facts together, which I admire. And as bad as I am at visualizing details in books, he gives pretty vivid descriptions. I just find it an interesting read, and will stop pretending like I know how to analyze a writing style. LoL


----------



## SuziQ (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for suggesting the Camuloud series, Blackjack Jeeves. I have a hankering for something historical and far fetched at the moment and that may fit the bill. 

After I read The Da Vinci Code when it came out, I just felt so curious about how society was structured during and before the Middle Ages and how people communicated using symbols. I know most people couldn't read then and that nursery rhymes and poems were often symbolic. I'm about halfway through Misquoting Jesus by Bart D. Ehrman. He studied the early Biblical documents and how they were changed by error or by design through the centuries. I'm interested because he talks about how societies were structured in relation to writing (or not being able to write) and religion. It's a bit of a slow read, but has a wealth of info. I think next I'll delve into something about ancient sites like Glastonbury Tor, maybe get into myths and symbols.

I also thought it would be fun to write a romance novel, which I did. That was the easy part, but I wouldn't let anyone else see it for the world! Now, I'd like to write one that I would be willing to send out to a publisher so I'm reading lots of Nora Roberts to see how she handles it. I think she's a wonderful storyteller. 

This is a great thread. I love to read and am really enjoying your conversations and learning about some new authors.


----------



## mediaboy (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm currently rereading "The Last Night On Earth Poems" by Charles Bukowski.

It has gems like this in it.

*Bluebird*

there's a bluebird in my heart that
wants to get out
but I'm too tough for him,
I say, stay in there, I'm not going
to let anybody see
you.
there's a bluebird in my heart that
wants to get out
but I pur whiskey on him and inhale
cigarette smoke
and the whores and the bartenders
and the grocery clerks
never know that
he's
in there.

there's a bluebird in my heart that
wants to get out
but I'm too tough for him,
I say,
stay down, do you want to mess
me up?
you want to screw up the
works?
you want to blow my book sales in
Europe?
there's a bluebird in my heart that
wants to get out
but I'm too clever, I only let him out
at night sometimes
when everybody's asleep.
I say, I know that you're there,
so don't be
sad.
then I put him back,
but he's singing a little
in there, I haven't quite let him
die
and we sleep together like
that
with our
secret pact
and it's nice enough to
make a man
weep, but I don't
weep, do
you?


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 1, 2007)

Best American Erotica 2007-by Susie Bright

'nuff said


:blush:


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 1, 2007)

*Tricks of the Mind *by Derren Brown

he uses a lot of big words, but its very witty and fun to read. plus i like imagine him reading it to me (of course if he really was reading to me, we'd both be naked) and it just makes it more interesting.


----------



## mejix (Oct 14, 2007)

finally finished *new art city * by jed perl. how new york became the center of the art world. feels like it took me forever.

i picked up the book on cd version of *the brief wondrous life of oscar wao * by junot diaz and finished in three days while working on other stuff. a great book. not as great as the reviews but still pretty damn good for a first novel. highly recommended for bhms and exiles from the caribbean. 

anybody else believes in books on cd's? i've had mixed experiences. i heard *lolita* read by a guy that reminded me of dr. smith from lost in space. totally ruined it for me. had a great time with this last book though. books on cd are sooo convenient.


(


----------



## SuziQ (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey mejix,

I agree, I've enjoyed books on tape or cd if I like hearing the voice. The only problem I ran into was keeping my place if it was a set of CD's. I have the set for Steven's King's CD's on Writing, but there are times when I do project work and have to stop for awhile -- then I lose my place or lose the train of thought. Books are easier for me to pick up again, read a bit and get into it again in that respect. But I LOVED hearing Steven King's voice. With poets and writers especially, I get a much better feel for their style when I hear their voice. I can just hear the cadence and rhythm -- it's easier to see how they write and choose their words. It's great to listen to them on a long trip, too.

~Suzi


----------



## Esme (Oct 14, 2007)

"Dress Your Family in Couduroy and Denim" ~ David Sedaris


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 7, 2008)

"The Rake" by william f. buckley its basically a bit of a parody of bill clinton whom he hates. buckley is a stuffed shirt be he also has a first rate brain and has called a lot of things that i wish he have been wrong about.


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 7, 2008)

I love the Alex Cross series by James Patterson and I just finished Cross, it was a good fast read, I really like his style, it keeps you interested and I don't want to ever put it down once I start one of his novels.


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 7, 2008)

More Twisted by Dean Koontz *scary shiver*


----------



## ataraxia (Feb 7, 2008)

"Amanda Morgan" by Gordon Dickson


----------



## Count Zero (Feb 7, 2008)

I've been devouring *The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-time* by Mark Haddon. The story is told from the viewpoint of a 15-year-old autistic boy who is investigating the murder of his neighbor's dog. I'm only about 150 pages in, but it's probably one of the most interesting books I've read in quite a while.

I'm also scouring bookstores in search of John Kennedy Toole's *A Confederacy of Dunces*. It has to be one of the funniest and smartest books I have ever come across. If you've never read it, do yourself a favor and buy it or check it out from a library. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 7, 2008)

Currently reading one of the longer Conan stories by Robert E. Howard, "The People of the Black Circle". Afterwards, I'll probably tackle Philip K. Dick's _The Man in the High Tower_.


----------



## ataraxia (Feb 7, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Currently reading one of the longer Conan stories by Robert E. Howard, "The People of the Black Circle". Afterwards, I'll probably tackle Philip K. Dick's _The Man in the High Tower_.



Howard's a weird one (or maybe a "Weird Tales" one). Personally, I liked his Lovecraft-compatible stuff the best. Some of the rest was far too dominated by his... odd... ideas on "racial purity" and such similar things. Howard was known in his hometown as a guy you crossed the street to avoid encountering at close quarters. That can't be a good thing.

I have to admit that this particular PKD looks overrated (or maybe just dated) to me. I'm a big fan of his late stuff though - Ubik will confuse you terribly (in a good way), and VALIS will put the literal "fear of god" into an Atheist while also making you afraid that you might not actually exist, or maybe the universe doesn't. A must-read.

I should be quiet now before I get this thread banished to Hyde Park.


----------



## love dubh (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm reading _Storming Caesars Palace: How Black Women Waged Their Own War on Poverty_ by Annelise Orleck. It's very interesting - focuses on welfare rights activist in Las Vegas from the 1950s to the 1970s, where the state would reject or purposefully misuse federal aid funds that were meant for Nevada's impoverished. Really makes you hate ...well...a lot of things.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 7, 2008)

ataraxia said:


> Howard's a weird one (or maybe a "Weird Tales" one). Personally, I liked his Lovecraft-compatible stuff the best. Some of the rest was far too dominated by his... odd... ideas on "racial purity" and such similar things. Howard was known in his hometown as a guy you crossed the street to avoid encountering at close quarters. That can't be a good thing.



Well, I wouldn't say that it's good stuff to base one's ethics on, but it makes for a damned entertaining read- really, what a good action story ought to be.


----------



## mejix (Feb 8, 2008)

SuziQ said:


> Hey mejix,
> 
> I agree, I've enjoyed books on tape or cd if I like hearing the voice. The only problem I ran into was keeping my place if it was a set of CD's. I have the set for Steven's King's CD's on Writing, but there are times when I do project work and have to stop for awhile -- then I lose my place or lose the train of thought. Books are easier for me to pick up again, read a bit and get into it again in that respect. But I LOVED hearing Steven King's voice. With poets and writers especially, I get a much better feel for their style when I hear their voice. I can just hear the cadence and rhythm -- it's easier to see how they write and choose their words. It's great to listen to them on a long trip, too.
> 
> ~Suzi



oops sorry i missed this post. totally agree. there are cd-books and there are cd-books. the good one are like listening to a radio show. bad ones are really really annoying. these days i pick a couple at a time just in case the first one doesn't work out well. 



*


----------



## mejix (Feb 8, 2008)

just finished *the judgement of paris* by ross king. about the transition from academic art into impressionism. liked it because it was not about the impressionist themselves but about the shift in taste. will probably be beginning another arturo perez reverte book of the captain alatriste series. i forget the title. too lazy to stand up now. of course its a book on cd. i feel like im cheating but im hooked now. 


8


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 8, 2008)

Right now, I can be found reading No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarthey, OR I am American (And So Can You) By Stephan Colbert.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm reading a book my dad plopped on my bed at Xmas when he was done. He said nothing other than "here, you'll like this" So i started reading it this week and boy is it good. I have never read this author but i plan to read more of her stuff.. oh and the book is Split Second by Alex Kava


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 8, 2008)

Eat, Pray, Love by Elizabeth Gilbert (I think that's her name) - it's wonderful! Just finished the first section (Eat) and I would highly recommend this for any foodie!!! :eat2:


----------



## ripley (May 9, 2008)

I just finished _Water for Elephants_ by Sara Gruen and I* loved* it. It was an amazing book, set during the Great Depression in a traveling circus. It's a love story, but not a romance, if that makes sense.


----------



## PamelaLois (May 9, 2008)

ripley said:


> I just finished _Water for Elephants_ by Sara Gruen and I* loved* it. It was an amazing book, set during the Great Depression in a traveling circus. It's a love story, but not a romance, if that makes sense.



I recently read Water for Elephants, it was one of the best books I have read in a long long time, and such a satisfying ending!!! I have given it to so many people who have all loved it just as much.

Currently I am reading *Pillars Of The Earth*, about the building of a cathedral in 12th century England. Can't put it down! Excellent story, excellent research, great characters. I highly recommend it.


----------



## ripley (May 9, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> I recently read Water for Elephants, it was one of the best books I have read in a long long time, and such a satisfying ending!!! I have given it to so many people who have all loved it just as much.
> 
> Currently I am reading *Pillars Of The Earth*, about the building of a cathedral in 12th century England. Can't put it down! Excellent story, excellent research, great characters. I highly recommend it.



We have similar tastes then, because _Pillars of the Earth_ is in my stack from the library. Haven't started it yet though!


----------



## CAMellie (May 9, 2008)

I read Pillars Of The Earth sometime ago and thought it was fantastic! An excellent read.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (May 10, 2008)

I am reading conversations with god book three, and its not to do with any mainstream religion, but it does touch on elements from all of the religions and utterly rejects the idea that there could be a hell it reasons because a higher being benevolent enough to create a universe wouldn't be a twisted mother fucker and punish its own creations, in fact conversations with god is most eye-opening page turner I've ever read and its on the way to transforming my life I've found more confidence in myself, I find myself in a more loving environment wherever I am, anyone could read this book and find it meaningful, but not everyone gets lead to it, I discovered it by accident well the first one and from then I was hooked, maybe if you're actually reading this post then that means you'll be lead to one or maybe in a few days time you see it in the shops or on a friends bookshelf, you see there are truly no coincidences, theres a book out there waiting for you, and I really hope it finds you.


----------



## ripley (May 18, 2008)

Okay, I *loved *_Pillars of the Earth_. The only bad thing about 1,000 page books that are really good is that you miss the characters when you're done.

Since then I've read _The Almost Moon_ by Alice Sebold (she wrote _The Lovely Bones_), _Armageddon's Children_ by Terry Brooks, and _Last Night at the Lobster_ by Stewart O'Nan. _The Almost Moon_ was good but pretty disturbing. _Armageddon's Children_ is post-apocalyptic (I love post-apocalyptic/dystopian fiction) but it had some weird elements that I wish weren't there...stuff about elves just cropped up out of nowhere. I liked _Last Night at the Lobster_...it was different but good.


----------



## Carrie (May 18, 2008)

ripley said:


> Since then I've read _The Almost Moon_ by Alice Sebold (she wrote _The Lovely Bones_)


What did you think of _The Lovely Bones_, Rip? I read it a few months ago and it was the first book in years to have such a profound effect on me; I thought it was amazing. I bought _The Almost Moon_ after I finished it, but have since lost it.


----------



## ripley (May 18, 2008)

Carrie said:


> What did you think of _The Lovely Bones_, Rip? I read it a few months ago and it was the first book in years to have such a profound effect on me; I thought it was amazing. I bought _The Almost Moon_ after I finished it, but have since lost it.



I loved it. It was poignant and sad, but also uplifting in ways.


----------



## mango (May 18, 2008)

*I'm not much of a book reader, but on my current travels I am working my way through One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest by Ken Kesey.

I saw the film recently and it piqued my interest. The original book is has a different perspective from the award winning movie.

*


----------



## CAMellie (May 18, 2008)

I'm guilty of being a multiple book reader:

"Guppies For Tea" by Marika Cobbold

"Good Grief" by Lolly Winston

"Summer Sisters" by Judy Blume

"Dragonlance Saga: Lord Soth; The Warriors Volume VI" by Edo Van Belkom


----------



## Blackjack (May 18, 2008)

In between books right now, but I'm thinking _On the Road_ might be next... the only issue- which is why I stopped reading it last time- is that it might inspire me to just ditch my job and go someplace.


----------



## Blanka (May 18, 2008)

I have been reading the "Song of Ice and Fire" books by George R. R. Martin alot lately since my cousin got me the first two books in the series for x-mas. I'm into the fourth book and the fifth one is being released soon I think.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 18, 2008)

Blanka said:


> I have been reading the "Song of Ice and Fire" books by George R. R. Martin alot lately since my cousin got me the first two books in the series for x-mas. I'm into the fourth book and the fifth one is being released soon I think.



Yah, it's supposed to be released this fall. Though it's already been pushed back twice...


----------



## mariac1966 (May 18, 2008)

The Bone Garden by Tess Gerritsen


----------



## alienlanes (May 18, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> In between books right now, but I'm thinking _On the Road_ might be next... the only issue- which is why I stopped reading it last time- is that it might inspire me to just ditch my job and go someplace.



Oh do I feel that. Stay away from this one, too.


----------



## alienlanes (May 18, 2008)

I've been getting into the "Flashman" books by George MacDonald Fraser, which are historical adventure/comedies about the wild exploits of a Victorian scoundrel on the frontiers of the British Empire; despite being a cad and a coward he always comes out looking like a hero due to blind luck. (The Ciaphas Cain books from Warhammer 40K were inspired by this series.)


----------



## ekmanifest (May 18, 2008)

James Frey's new book - Bright Shiny Morning.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 19, 2008)

The Next Thing On My List - by Jill Smolinski


----------



## ripley (May 19, 2008)

Blanka said:


> I have been reading the "Song of Ice and Fire" books by George R. R. Martin alot lately since my cousin got me the first two books in the series for x-mas. I'm into the fourth book and the fifth one is being released soon I think.




I'm a huge GRRM fan too!




Divals said:


> Yah, it's supposed to be released this fall. Though it's already been pushed back twice...




Yeah, his last one was pushed back multiple times. He has so many series he's started and abandoned that it makes me scared!







I'm reading _Terminal_ by Andrew Vachss...it's a gritty uban anti-hero type book in a series. Burke, the protagonist, always gets with chubby girls with fat asses...and he even dedicated this book to a fat woman (it isn't the most SA dedication but I'll take it).


----------



## Allie Cat (May 19, 2008)

ripley said:


> I'm a huge GRRM fan too!
> 
> Yeah, his last one was pushed back multiple times. He has so many series he's started and abandoned that it makes me scared!



Have you ever read _Fevre Dream_? It's very good, kind of historical fiction about vampires on the Mississippi. Check it out if you haven't! Or I shall EAT YOU


----------



## ripley (May 19, 2008)

Divals said:


> Have you ever read _Fevre Dream_? It's very good, kind of historical fiction about vampires on the Mississippi. Check it out if you haven't! Or I shall EAT YOU


promises promises

Nope, but I've read a lot of his other stuff!


----------



## Allie Cat (May 19, 2008)

ripley said:


> promises promises
> Nope, but I've read a lot of his other stuff!



Oyy. You're evil.

I meant with biting and teeth and stuff


----------



## ripley (May 19, 2008)

Divals said:


> Oyy. You're evil.
> 
> I meant with biting and teeth and stuff


ooo naughty
Have you read his two new volumes of short fiction? Goes way back to when he was like ten to today.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 19, 2008)

ripley said:


> ooo naughty
> Have you read his two new volumes of short fiction? Goes way back to when he was like ten to today.



I'm a kinky bastard

Nope, I haven't. Just Fevre Dream, ASIF and the prequel comics, and that dragon book that he put out a year or so ago.


----------



## ripley (May 19, 2008)

Divals said:


> Nope, I haven't. Just Fevre Dream, ASIF and the prequel comics, and that dragon book that he put out a year or so ago.



They are very good...I'd highly recommend them.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 19, 2008)

ripley said:


> They are very good...I'd highly recommend them.



By thy command, senorita


----------



## ripley (May 19, 2008)

Divals said:


> By thy command, senorita



:bow:


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

_The Poet _by Michael Connelly


----------



## pendulous (May 20, 2008)

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest by Ken Kesey


----------



## Still a Skye fan (May 20, 2008)

I just started reading "King Solomon's Mines" by H. Rider Haggard last night.


Dennis


----------



## onetrulyshy (May 20, 2008)

Odd Hours by Dean Koontz - 4th book in the Odd Thomas series


----------



## CAMellie (May 21, 2008)

onetrulyshy said:


> Odd Hours by Dean Koontz - 4th book in the Odd Thomas series



Is that the one after Brother Odd? And may I borrow it when you're done? :happy:


----------



## onetrulyshy (May 21, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Is that the one after Brother Odd? And may I borrow it when you're done? :happy:



Yes it is the one after Brother Odd - hmmm...coming into the Chicago area anytime soon perhaps?


----------



## Wild Zero (May 21, 2008)

_Hip Hop Mattersolitics, Popular Culture, and the Struggle for the Soul of a Movement_ 
by Samuel Craig Watkins


----------



## Blackjack (May 21, 2008)

Just started _Waiting for Godot_, having finished _White Noise_. Also picked up Cormac McCarthy's _The Road_ for reading a bit down the line.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 21, 2008)

Just started "Many Minds, Many Masters"


----------



## ripley (May 21, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Just started _Waiting for Godot_, having finished _White Noise_. Also picked up Cormac McCarthy's _The Road_ for reading a bit down the line.



Loved _The Road_!


----------



## ataraxia (May 21, 2008)

Finishing up a stack of library books:

The Lightstone, David Zindell - logically I should have hated this, but I enjoyed it

Demons by Daylight, Ramsey Campbell - I expected good things here but found it unreadable

Pirate Freedom, Gene Wolfe - it's Wolfe at novel length, automatic win

SFWA European Hall of Fame - shows editor James Morrow's tastes / prejudices too strongly... Jim's a nice guy but I rarely agree with him, why did I think reading a book he put together was a good idea?

Starwater Strains, Gene Wolfe - Wolfe in the short form is never quite as good as in the long form, but still, nothing to complain about here.


----------



## phatfatgirl (May 21, 2008)

onetrulyshy said:


> Odd Hours by Dean Koontz - 4th book in the Odd Thomas series



Ahhhh!!! Oh my god!! I forgot!... I have to run to B & N tomorrow and pick this up... I love this series, did any of you catch the Webisodes- the Odd Passenger?


----------



## onetrulyshy (May 21, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> Ahhhh!!! Oh my god!! I forgot!... I have to run to B & N tomorrow and pick this up... I love this series, did any of you catch the Webisodes- the Odd Passenger?



no but please tell me where i can find it! I love all the Odd books


----------



## phatfatgirl (May 23, 2008)

well go to youtube, and search odd passenger webisodes, they are all on youtube! Check em out, they're pretty good! Enjoy!


----------



## ripley (May 23, 2008)

_The Pillars of the Earth_ has a sequel! _World Without End_.


----------



## themadhatter (May 23, 2008)

Just finished: Are We Rome?
Now Reading: The Children of Hurin (I'm so cool...)
Next Up: Class 11

...stay tuned for more.


----------



## maxoutfa (May 26, 2008)

Recently finished "State of Fear" by Crichton. The story itself isn't that fantastic - it's pretty transparent that he's using this book to support his thesis - but his take on current events are pretty darned thought provoking, and there's plenty of footnotes and a bibliography section to back up his suppositions.
Overall, due to the subject matter and his take on it, I found it a very interesting read.

Guilty pleasure - just finished "Cell" by Stephen King - while not The Stand, it does have King's usual charactor development, and, while extraordinary, does at least seem plausable. The potential deus ex machina ending is ably sidestepped, leaving the reader to decide on his or her own what the end result will be.

Also recently completed "Shadowmarch" by Tad Williams - a fantasy tale I very much enjoyed - book 2 should be out in paperback soon.


----------



## Bagalute (May 26, 2008)

"Middlesex" by Jeffrey Eugenides - loving it!


----------



## ripley (May 26, 2008)

I'm reading _The Terror_ by Dan Simmons. It's about two ships in the 1840s trying to find the northwest passage...and they get frozen into the ice and can't get out, and something is stalking them. Is it a large polar bear? A sinister force? Can't wait to find out. 

On a side note, those artic explorers were NUTS.


----------

